

Suspicion: Dropbox was REALLY hacked on Jan 2014 - andy-me
http://andy.me/blog/2014/02/10/suspicion-dropbox-was-hacked-jan-2014

======
chrisbolt
It was a hoax. @1775sec later posted "Did anyone bother to do some research.
lol. We made the Internet Reporters look like fools! That is what we did in
your honor Aaron Swartz"

They've deleted most of their tweets, linked here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7041212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7041212)

------
andy-me
In the blog post, I explain why I think they still got hacked. Maybe it was
not @1775sec, but starting to get spam just after their downtime, is
suspicious.

In any case, it's a suspicion, hard to confirm indeed.

